# D.I.Y cab strobes in gm trucks



## durafish

First I have seen this done on dodge and fords with just a led flasher or the real atomic led lights but never for the gm trucks. So i found the the thread "Cargo/3rd brake strobe REVISITED!!" by grec-o-face and studied that, then i went to work on my dads truck kinda without him knowing while he was working. 

I went on ebay and bought 20 194 white led bulbs and 5 relays i had all the wires already. Then I took down the front of the headliner which was very easy then I found the cab light wires. There are two wires, a black(-) and brown(+) went down the passengers side pillar and into the side of the dash which was covered by a pop-on cover. There are six plugs but to do this you need the green plug, the plug that is feeding the lights, cut the brown wire from the plug leaving enough to connect again. Now you need to wire the led flasher and relay, almost any Led flasher will work for this but i used and sho- me one i had from a mini bar. Hook the flasher up as you would for anything else the ground, fused positive and switch. now comes the hard and confusing part the relay, pin 86 will go to the positive wire from the flasher and pin 85 will go to a ground in the truck. Pin 87 will go to one of the channels on the flasher. Then 87A will go to the brown wire that is cut coming of the green plug. Lastly pin 30 will go the the other side of the brown so lights will remain normal. now flip the switch and see if they work.
Its looks great at night but im sure during the day they wont be extremely eye catching but it was more for fun and experiment then anything so i'm happy. Make sure you have everything perfect so you don't cut the wrong wires and have to solder them back like i did!
I will try and post pics later today once i figure out how to.


----------



## durafish

If anyone has questions just send ask.


----------



## mass1589

wow will this be the same on all years??


----------



## grec-o-face

Glad to hear my thread has helped. Since you've already done your testing and you're happy with the install - go to Superbrightleds.com and order some higher power LEDs to replace the 194's. It should really increase the brightness (day and night).


----------



## durafish

grec-o-face;1485103 said:


> Glad to hear my thread has helped. Since you've already done your testing and you're happy with the install - go to Superbrightleds.com and order some higher power LEDs to replace the 194's. It should really increase the brightness (day and night).


Thanks a lot. I already have 194 led bulbs but do you think the ones from superbrightleds are brighter? Mine shows up during the day but i wouldn't use them for my only warning lights.


----------



## grec-o-face

durafish;1485122 said:


> Thanks a lot. I already have 194 led bulbs but do you think the ones from superbrightleds are brighter? Mine shows up during the day but i wouldn't use them for my only warning lights.


Any flat "wedge base" style bulb will work (as long as the head isn't too large for the housing.) Superbright has larger (with more LEDs) units that will make a big difference.


----------



## durafish

what ones do you recommend?


----------



## grec-o-face

WLED-AHP5 is what I had. They were pretty good - but there are bigger/better ones for more $$.


----------



## mass1589

does this setup work for a 2000 k3500? its an obs wiring setup....


----------



## durafish

Yea im sure it will work fine but i don't know where the wires come down from the cab lights its not hard to find just undo the front of the headliner and look follow the wires down to a plug. You have to change the bulbs out for led or buy led cab lights for that truck that will be much brighter and only about $60, i would go that rout. Also because they are 5 individual lights you can make them like to atomics for dodge/ford which looks great. My dad is thinking about buying an obs chevy/gmc and i think that's the first ill do..cant leave anything stock


----------



## durafish

For some reason i cant download any pictures from Photobucket??


----------



## mass1589

UPDATE: hey guys i just wanted to let everyone know that is interested in this thread that -Durafish-is a great memebr to deal with! i asked him to help me out on my truck and see if i could get my obs chevy to do this mod. not only did he make me up the entire setup with led flasher wires connectors he walked me through the install step by step! if anyone is interested in this mod for there truck durafish is the guy to deal with!!!

thanks again i apreciate all the help!


----------



## durafish

mass1589;1489400 said:


> UPDATE: hey guys i just wanted to let everyone know that is interested in this thread that -Durafish-is a great memebr to deal with! i asked him to help me out on my truck and see if i could get my obs chevy to do this mod. not only did he make me up the entire setup with led flasher wires connectors he walked me through the install step by step! if anyone is interested in this mod for there truck durafish is the guy to deal with!!!
> thanks again i apreciate all the help!


Hey thanks! Please post a video when the leds come in. Also I do not take creditfor creating this, grec-o-face gave me the idea along with atomic led. I just made my own version.


----------



## mass1589

video will be up tonight leds came in mail today!!


----------



## durafish

sounds great looking forward to see this!!


----------



## durafish

bump for the video


----------



## ram_tough2001

bump for videos!


----------



## durafish

Im with you!


----------



## ram_tough2001

durafish;1499476 said:


> Im with you!


you have a video of yours by chance?


----------



## durafish

Yea but i confused on uploading them any help ill try.


----------



## ram_tough2001

durafish;1499512 said:


> Yea but i confused on uploading them any help ill try.


upload it to photobucket, and post the direct link to the video.


----------



## durafish

alright lets see if this works:
http://s754.photobucket.com/albums/xx187/joshquadcrazy/?action=view&current=VIDEO0030.mp4


----------



## ram_tough2001

they look good! does this diagram i made look ok, or is it confusing? im still unsure how i would wire the led flasher, and switch into one. kinda new to the wiring, and relay thing.

http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss298/h22jdmvtec/cablightsledstrobes.png


----------



## durafish

I think i understand it your trying to make different lights come on at different times, right? If so then it looks good. I just have them all on at once but i think i'm going to change that. i take it as your doing this to your dodge truck, if so please add to this thread once your done and give some info for others an i have a friend that wants to do it also.


----------



## ram_tough2001

durafish;1499586 said:


> I think i understand it your trying to make different lights come on at different times, right? If so then it looks good. I just have them all on at once but i think i'm going to change that. i take it as your doing this to your dodge truck, if so please add to this thread once your done and give some info for others an i have a friend that wants to do it also.


yeah im going to run 3 lights off 1 channel, and 2 off the other. they dont make a flasher with 5 outputs, so im going to run it that way. got the idea from grec-o-face. im hoping to get this all done in the next couple weeks. finally starting to get cold here in NH so i want to get it done asap!

i just got done installing my cab lights. bought a factory set(including the harness) off a friend.


----------



## ram_tough2001

is 16 gauge wire thick enough, or should i go with 14 gauge wire for this mod?

TGIF!!


----------



## durafish

Yea that's good is low draw


----------



## mass1589

durafish....mine are exactly like yours! that is the same amount of light output.... but my hide away kkit is much brighter! i have a four bulb nova system i got from a&w truck. i have had it on three different truck now and it still works great! same bulbs too! 

im thinking of putting my brothers whelen setup on my truck aswell but i cant find a strobe bulb that will fit the third brake light housing.


----------



## grec-o-face

ram_tough2001;1499596 said:


> yeah im going to run 3 lights off 1 channel, and 2 off the other. they dont make a flasher with 5 outputs, so im going to run it that way. got the idea from grec-o-face. im hoping to get this all done in the next couple weeks. finally starting to get cold here in NH so i want to get it done asap!
> 
> i just got done installing my cab lights. bought a factory set(including the harness) off a friend.


A 5 channel flasher would be awesome... you could sweep the flash, <<<<<<<<< >>>>>>>>>>

Thats originally what I wanted to do. But the affordable flashers are _usually _only 4 channels (at most). And the VERY affordable flashers are just two channels.
I PM'd you. 
Good Luck.


----------



## durafish

okay i have some pics no if anyone is wondering. Also people that have doesn't his if you post a video for others to see!
the main controller (dont worry the wire is not live its just part of the other relay i didnt use)








The plug to make connections








The switches








And them working


----------



## ajracing81

i dont know if you can but you can post the video i sent you of my truck!


----------



## durafish

I tried but I can't save it to my phone to post it. If you send through email I can do it though.


----------



## mass1589

if anyone sees this thread and would like a full set up i have one in the for sale thread. it is plug and play ready to go!!


----------



## durafish

lol not bright enough?


----------



## ajracing81

durafish;1501813 said:


> I tried but I can't save it to my phone to post it. If you send through email I can do it though.


ill try emailing you a video tonight


----------



## maelawncare

They are not very bright. Would be nice if you could get some 3watt leds in there.


----------



## ram_tough2001

maelawncare;1502359 said:


> They are not very bright. Would be nice if you could get some 3watt leds in there.


where can one get said 3 watt leds?


----------



## NickT

Subscribed


----------



## durafish

yea but even recon, putco etc are bright. 3 watt leds would be crazy.


----------



## ram_tough2001

durafish;1501742 said:


> okay i have some pics no if anyone is wondering. Also people that have doesn't his if you post a video for others to see!
> the main controller (dont worry the wire is not live its just part of the other relay i didnt use)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


what size ring terminals, or spades did you use? im getting everything together now, so i can do the install.

im going to get the same sho me flasher that you have, as it makes it the easiest to install!


----------



## durafish

I soldered e it all and the shrink wrapped it best way to go and less likely to stay connected imo.


----------



## ram_tough2001

durafish;1503324 said:


> I soldered e it all and the shrink wrapped it best way to go and less likely to stay connected imo.


im talking the ring terminals you used to connect the wires to the flasher. i will be using heat shrink butt connectors for everything else.


----------



## maelawncare

ram_tough2001;1502444 said:


> where can one get said 3 watt leds?


Pretty much all strobes you buy today are 3 watt leds in them. Its par for the course. Now if only we could get cablights with 3 watt leds in them.

I can easily find lots of 1watt leds. Maybe i'll start taking apart some cab lights and soldering in 1 watt leds and see what happens.


----------



## durafish

yea i might do that how about these http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-Cool...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337ca03448 put like 6 in the midde bar and 2 in the outer cab lights????


----------



## durafish

ram_tough2001;1503326 said:


> im talking the ring terminals you used to connect the wires to the flasher. i will be using heat shrink butt connectors for everything else.


oh that was part of the flasher. get this one http://www.strobesnmore.com/product_info.php?products_id=78 shrink wrap and call it a day the ring terminals suck imo


----------



## ram_tough2001

durafish;1504263 said:


> oh that was part of the flasher. get this one http://www.strobesnmore.com/product_info.php?products_id=78 shrink wrap and call it a day the ring terminals suck imo


and thats the one i just ordered lol.


----------



## durafish

lol thats the one i used for a guy on here that i made a setup for


----------



## maelawncare

If I get a chance I will take off one of my cab lights and see what they look like. They already have LEDs in them so it shouldn't be too hard to do


----------



## ram_tough2001

got em done!!


----------



## durafish

Have a video?


----------



## ram_tough2001

durafish;1508335 said:


> Have a video?


that is a vid... click on it lol.


----------



## durafish

Oh sorry I'm,on my phone.


----------



## ram_tough2001

durafish;1508366 said:


> Oh sorry I'm,on my phone.


yeah, that could pose a problem.... im going to get a night video tonight hopefully.


----------



## durafish

cant really see them but at night im sure you can


----------



## ImpressPlowing

http://municipalvehiclesolutions.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=18&product_id=56


----------



## linckeil

Some great information in this thread. I've been wanting these on 1996 Ford F350 for some time now, but no one makes a kit for these OBS trucks.

I drew up what I plan to do with my truck. But this would apply to all trucks. There's a lot of lines to follow and it can make you dizzy at first, but if you understand how relays and an LED flasher work, then this will make sense.

Most of what you see here is what durafish explained in his original post, only I made it visual as I think it will be a lot easier to understand this way. I also added a second relay to take advantage of the 2 channel flasher. I think 2 channels will be sufficient. If you want all 5 lights to operate independently, you will need a 5 channel flasher and need 5 relays to do it. And if you watch the youtube videos of the Atomic kits, you can see that most all patterns appear to use a 2 channel flasher anyway.

Whatever LED bulb you use in your cab lights will work with this setup. So if things don't seem bright enough for you, all you have to do is swap out the bulbs.

I haven't done this work yet, but I see no reason why it wouldn't work - but I'm not an electrical engineer. If anyone sees any flaws in this diagram please point it out.

I figure $5 for the on/off switch and momentary switch (optional to change patterns), $30 for the flasher, $10 for the relays, $40 for the bulbs (depending on what you get), and another $10 in wiring. So for under $100 and a couple hours work you'll have strobing LED cab lights.


----------



## durafish

Yea it should work. That visual should help others too. Thanks for the post!


----------



## linckeil

here's a couple of videos i took today once i got the cab lights up and running. they are wired as per my diagram above. i am very happy with the way they came out. the camera i was using isn't the best. the lights are actually brighter than they appear.


----------



## Mems

Looks good nice work.


----------



## duramaxvortec

*2012*

can you explain how this would work on a 2012 chevy silverado 3500 regular cab i want to do it to my new truck i got and it has led cab lights right from chevy. Thanks Jake


----------

